# Thoughts on commercial food service equipment opportunities



## LanceR (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello fellow BBQ  fans

One of the sad and inevitable consequences of the current economic environment is that I expect that a lot of food service related enterprises will go out of business over the next year or so.  It is already a tough business to get into and survive in and the current situation will only mean that a lot of good condition used equipment will be hitting the market.

For instance, I've been looking for a pair of free-standing stainless steel sinks with big single sink bowls and a single side drain board at an affordable price for my garage and basement to make cleaning big pots, pans and cooking racks easier....not to mention relieving my wife's anxiety every time she sees me with something big and messy in "her" Corian sinks.  And I've been haunting the restaurant auction sites for an 8-10' stainless counter or table top with a backsplash that's 32-36" deep to put the drawer bases in the garage.  

Right now there are three sink units and a 10' table in online auctions within two hours of me.  All are from earlier auctions that were postponed and rescheduled.  Sadly though, they won't be the last to come.

If you have been thinking about looking for any commercial food service related items and your situation allows you might wish to start trolling the local used restaurant equipment sites, Craigslist etc.

Best regards to all,


Lance


----------



## old sarge (Apr 16, 2020)

As for me, I am hoping they all recover.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Sad but true Lance but I too hope they all can recover but as you said many will not.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

Its sad but true. Hopefully most can survive. I hope all here will patronize the local mom and pop resturants as much as posible to help them make it through. Even when its all said and done they will have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Would like to but they are closed if they can't do carry out.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Would like to but they are closed if they can't do carry out.
> 
> Warren


Totally understand. Most of the places here have been able to do some kind of carry out. But I'm sure they are still struggling. I know the ones that can't I'll be first in line when they can open up( hopefully they can make it to that point). Small buisness is so important ....just want to do my part if I can.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Absolutely agree.
But I'm sure a lot of them are done they talking stay at home here now until June.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Absolutely agree.
> But I'm sure a lot of them are done they talking stay at home here now until June.
> 
> Warren


Its going to be a long haul. Not just for the restaurants either. Like everyone else I'm ready for this to all be over.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Nope all businesses are going to suffer. There is no money in circulation with no work. Yes its going to be a long haul.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2020)

I guess PA was not hit as hard. Many of the Western Counties have 5 or less victims. Cameron County, we're I'm at has 1 and it was a quick recovery. PA Government is looking at a return to work plan.
Chain restaurants in Cameron and surrounding counties are open but most privately owned businesses are closed. Our local Chinese Restaurant is primarily Take-out and they are closed. The restaurants that will take the biggest hit are those that are 6 months to 1 year old. They are experiencing their post Honeymoon slowdown as everyone in their area has tried them and are going back to old favs and they have yet to establish their own Regulars and a good reputation. I wish them all Luck...JJ


----------



## LanceR (Apr 17, 2020)

My thanks to whomever moved this thread from where I had started it.  I wasn't sure where to  it.



Sowsage said:


> I hope all here will patronize the local mom and pop restaurants as much as possible to help them make it through. Even when its all said and done they will have a lot of catching up to do.



Like many others we're going out of our way to try to support local small business.  The only locally owned grocery store in the area is several miles out of our way but we make a point of going there when we can.    And we recently started timing our trips to town to try and support some of the locally owned restaurants who are still preparing take out food.

In "retirement" we're not a self sufficient as we were when we had our Central New York farm but we are still in much better shape than many and for that we are grateful.  And we recognize an obligation to help others when we can, whether local businesses or neighbors in need.

Please keep in mind that food banks, diaper banks and similar facilities are swamped with historically high demand. And places like the Red Cross are under huge pressure too.  Cash, non-perishable food, blood donations etc are all desperately needed.

Less than a half hour from us in downtown Winston-Salem a lot of businesse were badly hurt by a nearly wo year closure of Business I-40 through downtown that included the removal and rebuilding of every foot and road bridge over a two mile section of the highway.  A number of downtown businesses couldn't survive that disruption.  Covid 19 came along right after the highway reopened as the Salem Parkway.   Unfortuneately we woke to the news that yet another downtown business, a coffee lounge, couldn't survive the double whammy and is starting a going out of business sale.

Best regards to all,


----------



## benrocafel (Dec 2, 2021)

This is true and I hope everyone can recover from it. As much as there will be many used food service equipment available because of this. I still think there is nothing that can be compare with new food service equipment. The difference will be there and it will definitely be evident.


----------

